# E/R Visits



## sandyy2510 (Oct 1, 2008)

HI,

We have two different denials on the same CPT codes:
E/R visits bundled with 90765-90768, 
90765-90768  bundled with the E/R visit

Which one is correct?  and where can I get this info in writing.


Sandra Monsalve, CPC
Senior Coding Analyst
T: (646) 447-7507
F: (866) 425-0415


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Oct 3, 2008)

these codes are not allowed with Medicare....just the drugs in this instance.



sandyy2510 said:


> HI,
> 
> We have two different denials on the same CPT codes:
> E/R visits bundled with 90765-90768,
> ...


----------



## tammyboyer (Oct 3, 2008)

would a 25 modifier placed on ER E&M be justified.  I code the infusions codes in an urgent care center, i place a 25 modifier on the E&M and Medicare and all carriers pay all codes........I do not know if the rules are different for emergency room......


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Oct 6, 2008)

after reading the NCCI in the CMS website I found that the infusion-hydration-push codes are not reimbursed by Medicare....if you have documentation to prove I am wrong pls let me know....I'm still learning and any opportunity to enhance my coding knowledge is surely welcomed....have a gr8 day



tammyboyer said:


> would a 25 modifier placed on ER E&M be justified.  I code the infusions codes in an urgent care center, i place a 25 modifier on the E&M and Medicare and all carriers pay all codes........I do not know if the rules are different for emergency room......


----------

